# Evoucher to cash ?



## Sharon (Oct 9, 2022)

I had to cancel a trip and the only option was for an evoucher so ended up doing that. Called the customer service line and was informed they cannot refund it to the card that was used to originally pay for the reservation...??


----------



## joelkfla (Oct 9, 2022)

Sharon said:


> I had to cancel a trip and the only option was for an evoucher so ended up doing that. Called the customer service line and was informed they cannot refund it to the card that was used to originally pay for the reservation...??


Depends on the type of fare; from this page:

Saver Fares​Classes of Service: Coach on Reserved Services, Acela Business Class

*Refunds:* Non-refundable 24 hours or more after booking but may receive a 75% non-refundable eVoucher.

Premium Fares​Class of Service: Sleeper Accommodations

*Refunds:* Full refund to original form of payment with no fees if canceled 121 days or more before departure. Refund to original form of payment with 25% fee charged if canceled 120 to 15 days before departure. Within 14 days of departure, only refundable to non-refundable eVoucher with a 25% cancellation fee.









Amtrak eVouchers - Travel Credits Stored Electronically


Amtrak eVouchers store your remaining ticket value electronically. Use your travel credits toward your next train trip.




www.amtrak.com


----------

